# Ooookay, lady.



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Someone posted on a rat group I follow on Facebook with a picture of her giving her rats a huge amount of bread (huge as in like, four+ pieces, completely untoasted). Naturally, we suggested that perhaps it was too much, and that it needed to be toasted.

Well, of course that's a reason to go ballistic.
_It's just a treat, God!_

I stated that toasted bread took, maybe, 3 minutes and eliminated the choking hazard pretty much altogether. 

I was then redirected to the "rules" by another member stating that I needed to be respectful with my opinions, essentially.

When did "bread can cause a higher risk of choking" become an opinion? The world mat never know....

(btw, she then deleted the post and made a new post stating she was leaving the group for people being "judgmental". Oooookay, lady.)


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Happens all the time, I get the same treatment on here when I offer health and safety advice. People want to hear only what they want to hear and everything else is deemed as 'judgmental'. Not everyone. but some. She just wanted you to say 'How cute!!" and move on.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess people don't care about the danger they put animals in when they do stuff like this. I didn't know that about bread, but I would definitely want a stranger to tell me if I was putting my pets in danger. Sadly, her rats are the ones that will suffer.


----------

